
Making a Custom Nixie Tube for Keysight Technologies [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nHkhJ52iA4
======
CaliforniaKarl
This is from Dalibor Farný, who made "The Art of Making a Nixie Tube"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12623738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12623738)),
and who makes the Nixie Tube clocks you can find at
[https://www.daliborfarny.com](https://www.daliborfarny.com)

